# Saxophone lessons in Dubai?



## consideringit2009 (Feb 3, 2009)

Can anyone here recommend a place for saxophone lessons?

Been ages since I have played my alto sax and I want to be able to play it again...

Cheers.


----------



## consideringit2009 (Feb 3, 2009)

Just found this place at JBR but I have no idea how good they are. Will be calling them tomorrow for an idea of the prices: THE Music Institute @ Knowledge Village, Dubai, UAE -Piano,Guitar,Viloin,Keyboard,Drums,Vocal

Any recommendations or advice would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## consideringit2009 (Feb 3, 2009)

Errr...posting the link isn't considered advertising is it??

Sorry if it is. Just seeking advice.


----------

